# B-B-Qued Blue Crabs



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing b-b-qued blue crabs this weekend & have found very little on the internet. Has anyone ever done this & how do you do it? Here is the only good online website I found but would like some more options:

http://www.bluecrab.info/bbqcrabs.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My wife used to drive 100 miles one way to go eat BBQ crabs at Sartin's in Sabine Pass. I think the link you provided would be a great resource!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

blue crabs are already hard enuff work to eat, they should be harder and messier to cook.  j/k. but this is pretty much the gist

fresh hard-shell blue crabs to be cleaned and broken in half, dusted with their "secret" seasoning mix and then deep-fried. 

dagnabbit now i want crabs 4 dinner 2nite...


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

we use the durkee seasoning for our crabs, plus marinate for a short period in a shot of liquid smoke. they're good, but sure make a mess. last one's i made i did with my disc wok cooker. turned out good. a lot of work too i might ad...


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, it certainly will be interesting. Now I just need to find some crabs. I called a couple of markets in Kemah but they're out, they told me to try again in the morning.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

do it all the time. Thats how I deal with the crabs I catch is to clean them (pull their carpace off and yank the gills and head). You can split them and them cook them in the link or boil them or just put them in gumbo like that. I got 4 or 5 ziplocks in the freezer with cleaned blue crab. I don't understand the ice water deal? Just bust the claws off and you can pull their lid off with no problem.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

season with your favorite seasoning and deep fry them. That is what I think of when someone says BBQ crabs. Most places I have eaten them at were deep fried but they called them BBQ... darn good!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm trying to find crabs right now, I'm pumped. Thanks for the advise, I hope I don't screw them up....


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Sartins style bbq crabs are one of my favorites. 

They are also very good over coals as well. Just clean them as mentioned above. Season with your favorite seasoning. Take the claws off and boil them seperately. Grill over live mesquite coals and baste with a butter, worchestershire, lemon sauce while cooking. Very good.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

boatlift said:


> I'm trying to find crabs right now, I'm pumped. Thanks for the advise, I hope I don't screw them up....


Try the little bridge on Travel Air Road in Galveston. Last time I was night fishing there, they were stacked everywhere. Netted a bunch, and got some stone claws too.:cheers:


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Very upset, I had to settle for Joe's Crab Shack, I couldn't find any crabs!! I'll try again in a couple of weeks. Thanks a million for all the tips, I look forward to it.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

what side of h-town r u on? fiesta usually has 'em. chinese market out on west side always has 'em.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

boat_money said:


> what side of h-town r u on? fiesta usually has 'em. chinese market out on west side always has 'em.


I'm at that I-10 & toll road country on the Westside...


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Clean the crabs and dust well with tex-joy bbq seasoning and deep fry.
Here is a link you may also like. http://www.bluecrab.info/bbqcrabs.html

Enjoy


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Artifishual said:


> we use the durkee seasoning for our crabs


Can you find that seasoning in the stores or do you have to order it?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

You should be able to find Durkees' in Market Basket etc. You can also order the Fiesta brand bar-b-q crab seasoning online. Whichever one you use make sure to do the liquid smoke trick they'll come out great.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Live?



boat_money said:


> what side of h-town r u on? fiesta usually has 'em. chinese market out on west side always has 'em.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Specks&Spots said:


> Can you find that seasoning in the stores or do you have to order it?


I think Sam's Club sells it, we get it at our local Market Basket. Sorry I didn't respond. I didn't see this until now.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Try this for some really excellent BBQ crab. Get 1 bottle of Italian salad dressing and pour into a bowl. Add seasoning salt of your choice (I just use Lawrys) and restaraunt style black pepper. Now here's the BBQ part. Start adding your favorite BBQ sauce to this mixture until you can just barely taste the BBQ sauce. Then put your cleaned crabs into either one extremely large ziploc or into several gallon sized ziplocs and divide your marinade accordingly. I marinate overnight and then fry the next day. Tastes better than Joe's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

just dust with shake and bake bbq seasoning and fry


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sartins is now across from Nasa on Upper Bay blvd. The Kemha fish markets sell them ready to dust, but frozen.


----------

